# Attn Mountain Buzzers American Whitewater needs you now



## Mike B (Jun 24, 2004)

Over the past 5 years, AW's expenses have exceeded their revenue 3 times. 

Out of an estimated 100,000 active whitewater paddlers nationwide, there are about 6,400 AW active members. By contrast there are 48,000 members of the ACA (American Canoe Association). 

In 2004, 50% of AW's revenue was from memberships and contributions. 

If AW can increase active memberships by attracting support of a higher % of active paddlers, this will go a long way to help AW maintain their existing level of service to the river community. 

If you're not a member, for $35 per year you can join the 6,400 of us who believe in and support AW. Please take 5 minutes and a few bucks and join AW today at http://www.americanwhitewater.org/membership/ 

If you are a member of Pikes Peak Whitewater, CWWA, Pueblo Paddlers or other CO paddling club listed at http://www.americanwhitewater.org/affiliates/

you qualify for an affiliate club discount of $10. 

Mike


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

sign up now you lazy river monkeys.


----------



## clayw (Jul 1, 2005)

*And tax deductible!*

If there was an 'entry fee' on every river AW worked on things could get expensive and fast - even if it was 2$ many of us would go over the 35$ mark (I would on the Gauley alone).

Luckily AW is AGAINST entree fees and even certifications for paddlers!

(another great way to earn $ would be to require all participants in releases like the Tallulah / Gauley to be AW 'certified' class 4+ boaters - something like the ACA system. Or they could require memebership to go to these dam release runs. But they don't. And won't. But they will start losing access / release / protection battles if we can't fund them).


Consider it one lift ticket to the dinkiest ski resort in CO - but you get to run all sorts of whitewater instead. 

Thanks to all who make this effort to keep AW strong. 

Sincerely, 

Clay Wright


----------



## PhilBob (Jun 30, 2005)

I will not ever join this organization. I am currently considering suing them. While they may do positive things, their totally inaccurate account of a river death I was there for, and their refusal to post accurate information, and their inability to return my emails just doesnt make me think that highly of them. AW can kiss my ass until they decide to put up FACTS instead of BULLSHIT.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I contribute to AW's access fund and give a gift membership to my nephew who kayaks but, as a rafter, see very little benefit to membership that I'm not already getting with the access fund contributions. They seem mainly oriented to kayaking. 


--Andy


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Rivers seemed like a worthy cause to me, I signed up a month ago.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

You get a cool magazine once a month outta the deal too!


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

AW is a fantastic organization that does more for our rights as kayakers than we as individuals will ever know.

I know 35 bucks can seem a bit much to a lot of folks out there, but there are very serious issues developing around river access that will compound over the years and AW is right there every step of the way. I have personally seen what there efforts have done with the Gualey, as well as many other rivers.

If you have yet to join, please join as soon as you can. Every single membership is important.

Craw


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

I've been a member for about ywenty years. Seems like a worthy organization.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

these guys are always trying to open up dewatered runs, constantly fighting for your right to keep your favorite river accessable, as well as doing lots of other things that are in your best interest as a private boater. these guys deserve our support.

so join AW its really not that much money and you get a cool magazine!

as for suing AW please,please leave that to the many power companys and other powerful lobbying groups trying to dewater or keep dewatering many of this country's rivers. 

if you are in the south east this fall come join me enjoying one of the gems that AW has been working on for more than 5 years, the Cheoah. Its such a great run.


----------



## prozoned (Jun 17, 2005)

FUCK NO, i would join if i didnt have to pay shit, and then maybe id give a donation, but im not gone pay 35 bucks when i have no problem with gettin on the river


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Heya Mike,

Perhaps I have the word "moron" tattooed across my forehead, but I'm not seeing anything about that -$10 discount for members of other paddle clubs or conservation groups on the AW website?? 

Tried to go online and join up, as our local group is listed (TSRA - Tennessee.... though I *was* a little disappointed when I realized that "P4C"-- or the PADDLE FOR CHRIST-- group was out of GA instead of my home state! LOL), but no matter how I finessed it, I was still getting the $35 amount?

Any ideas?
I know $10 is no big deal, but now it's just a matter of principle!


----------



## Mike B (Jun 24, 2004)

*How to get the club discount*

Hi Newby,

Thanks for asking and joining! Each affiliate club has an access code that you need to get from your club. The online form to join AW has a space for a promotional code. When you put the code in, the discount is taken when you move to the next page. 

If you have any problem, you can contact Carla Miner at 801 649 2327. Alternately, contact me by PM and I'll make sure you get any help you need. Again, thanks for your support and welcome to American Whitewater.

Mike


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey prozoned, have you thought that maybe the reason you dont have a problem getting on the river is because the rest of us pay?


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

GH--
You know, that's *EXACTLY* what I was thinking/ wanting to post myself!!


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

gh-you rock, man.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey gh, you got that right! I bet someone can give a couple of examples of how AW's helped access that pro-ZONED enjoyed.

In this month's AW Journal (feature article Class V runs), this national organization's #3 issue for 2005 is Colorado Navigability Legislation. The article starts off: "Colorado whitewater is threatened not by drought, but by laws and lawsuits." It sounds like its time to log on and give some more $$$ to the Zirkel Memorial Access fund - that's AW's fund designated to improving Colorado whitewater access. Shucks, maybe I'll even tell them they can sign me up as a member even though their journal focuses on the exploits of a bunch of plastic casket paddlin' groover pilots!  

And speaking of access codes & donations - 

For all you folks out there that get hit up to donate to the United Way or whatever "CFC" is, AW is a member and you can target your donation to AW for some fund drives. Their United Way charity number is #2302. Some companies will match the employee's donation.

SYOTR,

--Andy


----------



## Mike B (Jun 24, 2004)

Say Andy,

Kevin Lewis, the immediate past president of the AW Board is primarily a rafter. Plastic, fiberglass, hypalon, pvc, or lexatron, if you're part of the river community, come on board. 

Zoltan, tubing is not a crime, you're welcome too!

Mike


----------



## colokayakinchick (Aug 12, 2005)

*Join Up!*

If we don't have an organization like American Whitewater to look out for boater's interests, who will?


----------



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

It doesn't seem right that there are "100,000 active whitewater paddlers". I have a hard time believing that statistic. 

I guess the best measure is how many boats are sold. If there are 100,000 active paddlers, I would expect 20,000 boats being sold annually. Anyone know the numbers? 

But, I do agree that if you are an active paddler, it's good karma to join.


----------



## Mike B (Jun 24, 2004)

Good Point to question cstork. I thought about giving the sources in my first post, but wanted to keep my message short and to the point. Here are the sources for the numbers I gave as rounded estimates.

2004 - 222,000 Whitewater kayak enthusiasts. Enthusiasts are defined as the more frequent participants in a sport. Source Outdoor Industry Foundation Outdoor Recreation Participation Study. Pg 247. I understated the value.

48,000 ACA members - Source Paddler magazine May/June 2005 pg 50.

6,400 AW members - Source AW membership database.

WW kayaks purchased in 2004 - Estimate 25 - 30,000. In 2005, 10,000 as of May - Source of estimates, Kristine Jackson of Jackson Kayak.

% of AW revenue from memberships and contributions - Source AW 2004 Annual Report.

Mike


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

6400 memberes is a lot, but there could be more.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

At the membership level of $100 bucks (which I realize not everyone can afford) you get a cool t-shirt. I'm wearing mine today to intimidate the land-lubbing accountant-harley types here at work.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

prozacked,
After you have been paddling a while longer you will run into access issues yourself unless all you do is park and play for the rest of your life.


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

Dane,I'm wearing mine right now.


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

aW ROCKS jOIN nOW


----------



## el gordo (Oct 10, 2003)

As Gauley Fest 2005 fast approaches, and the September 30th deadline for new members for Affiliate Club looms, I want to thank all those who have recently joined or renewed their membership to American Whitewater. 

I want to thank all the members that have joined from Pikes Peak Whitewater Club! You have really taken access to heart. We have dramatically increased our club membership and currently lead the nation as the NUMBER ONE Affiliate Club in new members. I am very proud of our club and to see our club members take action. We have had a great season this year, thanks for giving back!

http://www.americanwhitewater.org/archive/article/1402/

If you are still lingering or haven't sat down and joined, please take time today to sign up! Your club officers have an access code to save $10 or you can contact AW at [email protected] to find out your clubs promotional code. Then, follow the Join/Donate link at the top of the page!

Support AW today.

Gordon Stringer
President, Pikes Peak Whitewater Club


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

*NUMBERS!!!!*

Look no further than one of the gems of the Arkansas river, the Numbers run. AW fought to get a legal put in for years. Without AW we might not be able to put in at the numbers legally. That would suck.

Also, AW is going to bat for Colorado with the sportsmans paradise issue, and right to float issues. AW busts its butt for stuff like the Ocoee, the Gauley, and the Grand Canyon... Without an organization like AW you could be fairly certain that a boat load of the best runs in the counrty and in colorado would end up underwater behind some damn. Also realize that many runs with dams above them would not gaurantee recreational releases.


----------



## Mike B (Jun 24, 2004)

Pikes Peak Whitewater Club really answered the call as shown in the AW article below. Congratulations to the club and big thanks to all the members of PPWC who stepped up and joined AW in the past 3 months. More thanks to all the members of the Buzz who decided that AW merits your support. Our paddling community should be proud.

Mike

http://www.americanwhitewater.org/archive/article/1423/


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

Prozoned sounds like a Republican.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

ProZoned is 16 years old - he doesn't know anything outside of his XBox. It's not in his allowance budget. 
:lol:


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

double post- oops


----------



## Jon514d (Aug 24, 2004)

*AW*

I have just been through a divorce, mostly over money. On top of that, I have recently lost my job. I still maintain an AW membership. This is an organization that is devoted to nothing but helping maintain recreational paddling access and water ecology. They have spent far more than they have earned over the past several years in order to help us all. If you paddle the Numbers of the Arkansas, the Ocoee in Tennessee, the Gauley, the Colorado through the Grand Canyon, or any of several hundreds of runs around the world you owe AW, its members and staff for spending their lives allowing it. How many organizations do you know that are responsible for shutting down as many dams? The least that you can do is become a member and do a fraction of your part.


----------



## Rando (Mar 24, 2004)

I know one thing for sure, AW is there to help its members with whitewater related issues. I found myself in jail after I became a bit disgruntled by the lack of urgency shown by my local search and rescue and who was there for me, AW! I let my membership slide when I had my son but this thread has rectified that stupid decision. Even though I let it slide, I have always been an extremely vocal supporter of AW. Hey and I know my boys are gonna give me sh!t about letting my membership slide so I figured I ought to just post my dirty laundry outright. O.k. I am embarassed!


----------

